# Little Red Haired Girl



## tdukes (Dec 6, 2019)

Not pedal PCB but based on Je Taime and Van Pelt Drive. I have been using these together for about a year, so I laid them out and had them built by pcbgogo and put them in a box together. "I Love You" and "Charlie Brown" made me think "Little Red Haired Girl".

The cap and yellow wire are for mistake in the layout, but I don't know if I'll do another try or not. Getting the color of the skin was a lot harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 7, 2019)

You nailed the artwork!  Looks great.  Pretty tight fit in that box.  Takes tiny feet to hit only one button at a time, hmm?


----------



## tdukes (Dec 7, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You nailed the artwork!  Looks great.  Pretty tight fit in that box.  Takes tiny feet to hit only one button at a time, hmm?


You kind of have to use the side of your foot. I haven't missed and gotten both of them too much. I haven't used it while wearing boots yet though. 

I misjudged the pot legs. I should have moved the whole board up some and made it a little shorter. This is a 4 layer board. I wonder if a 2 layer would do as well. It would only cost $5 plus shipping to try again with a 2 layer. The 4 layer was about $50..


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 7, 2019)

You should be able to lay out this circuit on a 2-layer board, even shrink it down a bit.  All of the PedalPCB boards I've seen are 2-layer.  Do like PedalPCB does and flood-fill ground plane around the traces on both sides.  
I've been there, done that with the pot dimensions.  
FYI, 16mm pots have a 16mm diameter body _and _the distance from the center lead to the center of the mounting hole is also 16mm.  Here's an Alpha dwg with dimensions.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 10, 2019)

Just now noticing the strategic LED placement.  Good show!


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 10, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Just now noticing the strategic LED placement.  Good show!



Aww it just makes him feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Barry (Dec 10, 2019)

Nice, I envy your art work!


----------

